# tomb kings broken?



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

when i first started fantasy i was thinking of tomb kings. my local GW let me use theirs for a few games. no matter what combo i used i could not win. once me and the other person swaped the tombkings still lost (there was a few armies we tried) there were a few ideas from the staff - one of which TK are his main army but they still did not win. 5 ames and 7 hours later, the tk had not one one match.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i've been collecting off and on for over 10 years and when i came back to fantasy after a long break i started an empire army and lost every game, i have every unit and still lost 

i've only just started winning games unfortunately mate it's very rarely the armies fault for loosing battles it's a very hard game (arguably the hardest GW produces) and it takes practice to learn the intricasies of an army - far longer than 7 hours

stick with TK if thats the army you like and eventually you'l work out their strengths


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Dialgar said:


> when i first started fantasy i was thinking of tomb kings. my local GW let me use theirs for a few games. no matter what combo i used i could not win. once me and the other person swaped the tombkings still lost (there was a few armies we tried) there were a few ideas from the staff - one of which TK are his main army but they still did not win. 5 ames and 7 hours later, the tk had not one one match.


I've never lost with my TK army. What did you use?


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

All warhammer armies play very differently to each other and each have a range bf strengths and weaknesses as well as little intricacies that can make the army either work or fail. In other words what ever army you play needs practice and more importantly passion. 
Its going to take time to figure out how the army plays, how you prefer to use them and how to use the army in the best way to exploit other armies weaknesses. When I first started I also couldn't win a game, and even now 13 years in the hobby I still get my fair share of embarrassing defeats.
So if tome kings are your army of choice and you like the look and feel of them then keep at it. practice makes perfect and in time you will get some wins under your belt. However if your losing patience with them maybe they are not the army for you.
But if you go for another army you are likely to experience the same run of loses until you learn the feel of the army.
Good luck with warhammer its a complicated but it has great rewards with patience.


----------

